# Geburtstag und kein echter Plan.



## ueberholi (9. Januar 2018)

01. Innenbeinlänge? ohne Schuhe 42
02. Größe? 114cm
03. Alter? in 10 Tagen 7
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? Ja, seit er 5 ist. jetzt wenn wir kleiner Touren machen ist das jetzige Fahrad (puky glaube 16er) an Steigungen nicht mehr gut. 
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? 200~300 ca
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? Ja - habe aber gerade wenig zeit und Lust dazu. 
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? wenn was dran fehlt logisch.  oder später sollte es vonnöten sein höher wertigere Bauteile Nachrüsten ja. 
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? Nein allerdings ist eine Werkstatt Ausrüstung für Motorrad auch Motorüberholung (auch Bootsmotor) und ein paar Werkzeuge für Räder vorhanden. 
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Radtouren von A nach B keine echte Mountain Touren. Wald eher auf wegen. 
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Eher flach mit ein paar Bergerl die wir jetzt umfahren müssen. Waldwege 

Hi
Suche für meinen Sohn da er  in Kürze Geburtstag hat sein erstes "besseres" Rad. 
gestern waren wir bei einem Radhändler aus der Nachbarschaft. 
Dort ist mein Sohn auf einem Cube Kid 200 Allroad Probe gesessen. 
das geht von der Größe her gerade so. 
Der Verkäufer meinte das könne er empfehlen. 
Allerdings sollten wir für den Anfang bis er ein paar cm gewachsen ist ne Polsterung auf den Rahmen geben. Dass er beim schnell runter gehen vom Sattel nicht an der Stange weh tut. 
Er kommt an der Stange von der Innenbeinlänge zum stehen mit Schuhen.geht aber dann an der Stange an.  
mein kleiner ist ja leider bis jetzt nicht der Riese. 
Mit Sicherheitsausstattung 349€ wobei ich hier doch schluckte. 
Habt ihr Tipps zur Entscheidungsfindung, wobei ein Rad nicht unbedingt jetzt zum Geburtstag sein muss. 
noch hat er ein Rad mit dem er Fahren kann. - mir würde es als Geschenk halt gefallen. 
bisher hatte mein Sohn nur gebrauchte Räder - was mich denke Ihn auch nicht stören würde.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Januar 2018)

Schau dich Mal hier bei den gebrauchten Kinderrädern um pyrobikes kania pepper frog 
Sind alles brauchbare Räder, wenn man Glück hat sind auch Mal richtige Schnäppchen dabei... Wenn.  Es was ordentliches sein soll, auch im gebraucht Markt mit 350€ aufwärts rechnen. Alles andere ist meist deutlich zu schwer für die Kids... 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/20"?q_cats[0]=16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (9. Januar 2018)

ueberholi schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer meinte das könne er empfehlen.


Das meint jeder Verkäufer in jedem Laden! Wenn ich der Verkäufer wäre und überzeugend bin würde ich dir auch ein Hollandrad in Bayern andrehen!


ueberholi schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheitsausstattung 349€ wobei ich hier doch schluckte.


Zu teuer?
einfach mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen pyro, kania, pepper, frog, Islabike 20 eingeben, da findet sich in jeder Preisklasse was.
viel Erfolg


----------



## Y_G (9. Januar 2018)

IBL 42 cm erscheint mir für ein 20" doch recht wenig. Ich glaube die meisten Bikes fangen eher so bei 46/47+ an oder? 

Wo wohnt Ihr denn, vielleicht ist ja jemand mit einem entsprechendem Bike in der Nähe, dann könntet Ihr auch mal Probefahren. Eigentlich wäre es IMHO besser noch etwas zu warten bis er richtig auf ein 20" passt. Kubikes wurde noch nicht genannt, die brauchen aber eher noch mehr IBL als die schon genannten...


----------



## ueberholi (9. Januar 2018)

Danke für die bereits zahlreichen Antworten. ich werde die genannten ansehen.

Wir Wohnen in Landshut. (Niederbayern)


----------



## DianaD80 (9. Januar 2018)

Mmh leider ein wenig zu weit, ich bin in München, da hättet Ihr mal ein Islabike Beinn 20L probefahren können, das fährt mein Sohn, seitdem er 112cm groß war. Das würde dann jetzt bald frei werden... also falls ihr mal im Raum München unterwegs seid, kannst Du Dich gerne melden.


----------



## Y_G (9. Januar 2018)

in Berlin steht auch ein 20L bei uns rum Probefahrt auch immer möglich... jedenfalls noch ein paar Wochen dann wird es etwas gerupft.


----------



## KIV (9. Januar 2018)

'Large'-Varianten sind doch wahrscheinlich zu groß, oder nicht..? Kaniabikes in 'small' habe ich gerade in den Kleinanzeigen nicht gefunden.
KUbikes wurden noch nicht erwähnt, glaube ich.

@ueberholi Hab Dir gerade nen Link geschickt.
Falls vom Verkäufer kein Versand angeboten wird, kannst Du 'Abholung' durch Hermes anbieten. Das geht dann ohne Verpackung...

VG, Stefan


----------



## DianaD80 (9. Januar 2018)

Also unsrer ist mit 112cm auf Large gefahren...


----------



## Y_G (9. Januar 2018)

@KIV Kubike? Klar hatte ich geschrieben  die fangen aber beim 20" mit 50cm IBL an...

@DianaD80 IIRC sind wir auf das Isla 20"L mit ca. 45cm IBL gegangen


----------



## Jabomania (9. Januar 2018)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1057536-orbea-mx-20-team-1x10-zee

Das past auf jeden Fall

ca.8,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ueberholi (9. Januar 2018)

Ihr seid der Hammer. Ich sichte das,  und werde dann entscheiden. 
@Jabomania das hatte ich bereits gesehen. und gefiele mir sehr. nur wusste ich gar nicht ob das passend wäre. 
@KIV klasse. allerdings ziehts mich Grad eher zum anderen. 
ich hab all noch keine Entscheidung getroffen. 

Tausend mal Mercie 
bin auf dem Gebiet blutiger Anfänger.


----------



## KIV (9. Januar 2018)

Das Rad ist ja auch echt cool, kein Thema. Ich meine, Du solltest Dich da schnell entscheiden...
Aber auch das Kubike hat Vorteile, vermutlich z.B. beim Q-Faktor und ich bin in Anbetracht der Bilder sehr sicher, dass die Überstandshöhe beim Orbea nicht niedriger ist. 
Der wirklich individuelle Aufbau von @Jabomania ist aber wirklich chic, ne echte Rennmaschine im Miniaturformat.


----------



## ChrissiF (10. Januar 2018)

Jabomania schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1057536-orbea-mx-20-team-1x10-zee
> 
> Das past auf jeden Fall
> 
> ca.8,5kg


Wir haben das Orbea auch. Mein Sohn fährt das schon seit April und er ist aktuell erst 111cm groß. Da sollte deiner also auch von der Größe hinkommen. Ich kann’s nur empfehlen und der Aufbau von @Jabomania ist echt cool! 
Wenn du noch einen kürzeren Vorbau und eine gerade Sattelstütze montierst, wird die Größe mit Sicherheit kein Problem mehr sein!
Das Cube im Vergleich ist wesentlich höher.


----------



## Y_G (10. Januar 2018)

@ChrissiF ...und lange nicht so gut ausgestattet wie das von @Jabomania. Ich bräuchte da nicht zu überlegen und wüsste was ich nehme


----------



## Jabomania (10. Januar 2018)

@Y_G
@ChrissiF
@KIV
Danke für Die Blumen!


----------



## chris5000 (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

da hier soviel bezüglich Körpergrößen und Innenbeinlängen für verschiedene Kinderbikes geschrieben wurde, möchte ich mich erdreisten, nochmal dezent auch auf meinen Kinderfahrradfinder hinzuweisen: Nach Eingabe von Körpergröße oder Innenbeinlänge zeigt er in Sekundenschnelle eine weitgehend vollständige Übersicht höherwertiger, für die jeweilige Größe passender Räder (basierend auf den entsprechenden Angaben der Hersteller). Das Suchergebnis lässt sich dann noch nach einer Menge von Kriterien filtern. (Nur nicht nach Preis. Was beim hier genannten Budget sicher auch zu einem leeren Ergebnis führen würde  ) Aber auf den Gebrauchtmarkt wurde ja schon hingewiesen,

Ich hoffe, diese kleine Werbung ist mir angesichts meiner (lang zurückliegenden . aber durchaus engagierten) Vergangenheit hier im Forum und der Tatsache, dass die Seite bis dato werbefrei ist, nichts verkauft und auch keinerlei Affiliate-Links oder ähnliches enthält, gestattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ueberholi (15. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Rechner, jedoch wenn ich die Daten Meines Kindes Eingebe, dann kommen keine Fahrräder.
Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung:
! Die angegebene Innenbeinlänge erscheint für die genannte Körpergröße sehr niedrig. Messen Sie entweder nochmals nach, oder machen Sie im Formular nur eine der beiden Angaben, um Suchergebnisse zu erhalten. Sollten Sie sich jedoch sicher sein, beide Werte richtig gemessen zu haben, versichern Sie sich vor dem Kauf eines Rads unbedingt durch eine Probefahrt oder wenigstens direkte Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller oder Händler.

Ich habe die Anbieter der Räder angeschrieben.
das Orbeo von Jabomania, ist anscheinend bereits Weg. 
das von KIV verlinkte Kubike wird nicht versendet. Hamburg ist mir dann doch zu weit für ein Fahrrad. 
das 2- Kubike aus Berlin - ist auch bereits weg. 

Ich war auch bei ein paar Hiesigen Händlern. 
das was dort angeboten wird ist eher das übliche schwere  oder minderwertigere  zumindest mit den Augen ich jetzt sehe. - wobei ich kein Fundiertes Hinterrundwissen habe.
wenn ich ehrlich bin, habt ihr mich schon angefixt dass es was (zumindest einigermaßen) gescheites sein sollte. 
ich habe mein Budget auch gedanklich bereits höher angesiedelt.  muss all. auch das machbare im Auge behalten.


----------



## chris5000 (15. Januar 2018)

@ueberholi : Danke für die Rückmeldung. Nun. Das ist ja nicht wirklich eine Fehlermeldunbg, sondern eher ein Hinweis 
--> In diesem Fall einfach nur einen der beiden Werte eingeben (Eher Körpergröße, da die einfacher zu messen ist und daher meist genauer) und Du wirst Ergebnisse bekommen. Die sind dann auch mit konkreten Angaben zu Mindestschrittlänge und/oder Mindestkörpergröße versehen, so dass sich in Frage kommende Räder erkennen lassen sollten. Letztlich ist es dann aber trotzdem immernoch sinnvoll, eine Probefahrt zu machen bzw. die Angaben/Vorschläge auch beim Hersteller nochmal zu überprüfen. Der Kinderfahrradfinder soll vor Allem einfach eine schnelle Übersicht in Frage kommender Räder liefern und so einen Haufen Einstiegsrecherche und herumgooglen ersparen.

Im konkreten Fall würde ich aber wirklich nochmal nachmessen. 42cm / 114cm wäre wirklich ungewöhnlich. zB Islabikes gehen bei 112cm Körpergröße von 47cm Innenbeinlänge aus. Da weichen Deine Werte um min 5cm bei der Innenbeinlänge nach unten ab, was echt ungewöhnliche Proportionen wären. Sollten sich die Messungen aber bestätigen, solltest Du auf jeden Fall eine Probefahrt machen.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## KIV (15. Januar 2018)

Nur nochmal zur Klarstellung: Innenbeinlänge würde ich immer mit Schuhen ermitteln, da das Rad ja idR auch nicht barfuß gefahren wird.
Und manchmal gibt es gewisse Abweichungen in den Herstellerangaben, einige sind eher zurückhaltend, andere eher 'mutig'. Je nachdem, an welcher Stelle genau gemessen wird. Wirklich bequem steht man halt nur ein gutes Stück vor dem Sattel. Bei knappen Werten macht daher ein eher kurzer Sattel doppelt Sinn.


----------



## chris5000 (15. Januar 2018)

Die Erklärung der Hersteller, wie die Innenbeinlänge ermittelt wird, beschreibt allerdings idR Messen ohne Schuhe. Bei Islabikes "in Strümpfen". Darauf beziehen sich dann auch die Angaben. Dass die Räder dann letztlich natürlich nicht barfuß oder in Strümpfen gefahren werden, dürfte trotzdem auch den Herstellern bekannt sein.


----------



## Linipupini (15. Januar 2018)

Das ganze heißt eigentlich Schrittlänge und wird wie folgt ermittelt:








Der Wert, der ermittelt wurde ist die sogenannte Schrittlänge (Schritthöhe). Zur Ermittlung der Rahmengröße wird nun die Schrittlänge mit 0,66 multipliziert und davon 2 abgezogen. Beispiel: Schrittlänge 86 cm x 0,66 - 2 = Rahmengröße 54/55. Bei Slooping-Geometrien gelten etwas andere, niedrigere Werte (z. B. M/L).


----------



## chris5000 (15. Januar 2018)

Naja. Unter Schrittlänge versteht man unter Läufern,wie weit man mit einem Schritt kommt. Innenbeinlänge ist allerdings auch nicht ganz eindeutig. Der Begriff wird auch viel für Hosenlängen verwendet. Leider gibt es hier *den* richtigen und eindeutigen Begriff nicht.

Und mit den Rahmengrößen: Die gibt kaum ein Kinderfahrrad Hersteller an. Und selbst wenn: Die Erwachsenen-Formel wird für Kinder nicht passen: Erwachsene steigen ab. (kleinere) Kinder sollten aber mit beiden Fußballen gleichzeitig auf den Boden kommen.


----------



## Linipupini (15. Januar 2018)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es hier *den* richtigen und eindeutigen Begriff nicht.


Den gibt's schon lange!
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schritthöhe


----------



## chris5000 (15. Januar 2018)

Da hast Du Recht. Nur verwendet den Begriff aus irgendwelchen Gründen fast niemand.


----------



## ueberholi (16. Januar 2018)

Moing, habe auch heraus gefunden nur eine Maßangabe zu tätigen. 
Da ich beim messen selber verwundert war, habe ich extra nochmal gemessen. 
natürlich genau so. 
Ich habe mittlerweile ein Orbea MX20 DIRT erstanden. muss all. noch auf Lieferung warten. 

Werde das Rad dann auch wiegen.

Als Newbie in Sachen Fahrrad, grad rel. viel zum lernen  

Ich möchte auch gern Licht anbauen. 
Deshalb denke ich darüber nach, ein Laufrad mit Nabendynamo zu verbauen und LED Lichter zu installieren. 
könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? 
Dynamo weil ich mit allen Batterie oder Akku betriebenen keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## giant_r (16. Januar 2018)

du weisst schon, dass das mx dirt gegenüber dem vorher hier genannten mx team nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht ist?
und da soll dann auch noch ein nabendynamo mit dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (16. Januar 2018)

ueberholi schrieb:


> Als Newbie in Sachen Fahrrad, grad rel. viel zum lernen


desdawegen


----------



## ueberholi (16. Januar 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> desdawegen


Genauso , und Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## chris5000 (16. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> dass das mx dirt gegenüber dem vorher hier genannten mx team nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht ist


Der Grund übrigens, warum der Kinderfahrradfinder die Orbea Dirt Modelle garnicht erst listet
(die Park Modelle dann aber doch wieder obwohl schwer, weil Licht und Schutzbleche und so. Was bei *akzeptablen* Kinderrädern selten ist, aber doch halt oft von der Stange gesucht)


----------



## ueberholi (17. Januar 2018)

nun hab ich noch Fragen:  ist der Rahmen vom Dirt im vergleich zum Team bereits Schwerer, oder die Verbauten Komponenten?

falls der Rahmen bereits schwerer ist, weiß jemand wie viel? 

sollte der Rahmen Identisch sein - kann ich ja sukzessive erleichtern


----------



## giant_r (17. Januar 2018)

der rahmen ist identisch, die anbauteile sind durchweg schwerer.
gabel, lenker, kurbel, reifen....
ich will dir nicht die geschichte aufzwingen, auch ist das modell etwas älter, aber viel hat sich nicht geändert an den ausstattungsteilen.
 hier findest du die meisten einzelgewichte und "vernunftumbauteile":
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/orb...aufbau-ist-nach-dem-auseinandernehmen.812095/
ps:
die master class findest du hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-20-rad-orbea-mx20.836552/


----------



## ueberholi (22. Januar 2018)

erstmal vielen Dank für die Denkanstöße und Beiträge.
leider ist das Rad noch nicht eingetroffen. wird wohl die nächsten 2 Tage geschehen.

keine Angst  mein Sohn hat Geschenke bekommen er ist Happy - über Rad denkt er glaub nicht nach.
wobei sein Rad grad nen Platten hat 

ich habe nun sehr viel gelesen über gewichte usw usw. hier gehts schon krass ab.
ich denke dass ich wohl ein paar teile austauschen werde.
am meisten Sparpotential sehe ich auf die schnelle in der Gabel, Lenker Griffe und Reifen - deshalb werde ich wohl hier anfangen.
ich bleibe auf V-brakes da es hier nicht so brutale berge gibt.

und selbstredend werde ich wiegen und berichten 

dann auch gleich ein paar Fragen.
ich suche nach einem leichten City/Touring Mantel,  Profil ähnlich einem Marathon Tour Performance - wir haben rel. viel Strasse hier und bewegen uns auch viel darauf - wenn dann gehts mal auf nem Schotter weg.
da der Mantel der drauf ist wohl gleich wiegt wie der gesuchte Schwalbe, macht ein Tausch da nur sinn wegen dem Profil - deshalb  suche ich ne alternative.


----------



## Linipupini (22. Januar 2018)

Hi,
probiere es doch mal hier mit, Preis/Leistung super.
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=37_323&products_id=17086
Der Shop an sich ist ebenfalls super, habe ich schon viel bestellt.


----------



## chris5000 (22. Januar 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Hi,
> probiere es doch mal hier mit,



Der wiegt aber ~420g. Ich hatte bei 20 Zoll immer auf MAXXIS DTH 1.5 als Faltreifen gesetzt: ~285g 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Linipupini (22. Januar 2018)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Der wiegt aber ~420g. Ich hatte bei 20 Zoll immer auf MAXXIS DTH 1.5 als Faltreifen gesetzt: ~285g
> 
> Gruß,
> Chris



kostet ja auch gleich fast 20€ pro Reifen mehr einem Mindergewicht von a.) 135gr.
Ich schau da schon immer auf den Preis! und mal ehrlich, die 260gr. merkt kein Kind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (22. Januar 2018)

Naja. Wir sind hier ja im Kinderbikes-Forum auf MTB-News. Da wird doch oft noch ganz anderer Aufwand getrieben fürs Gewicht  @ueberholi will das Rad ja erleichtern. Irgendwo muss man dann ja anfangen. Und 50 Euro für ~250g (oder mehr. Wir wissen ja nicht, was die Originalreifen wiegen ) ist soo schlecht nicht für den Anfang.


----------



## Linipupini (22. Januar 2018)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Da wird doch oft noch ganz anderer Aufwand getrieben fürs Gewicht
> 
> @ueberholi will das Rad ja erleichtern. Irgendwo muss man dann ja anfangen. Und 50 Euro für ~250g (oder mehr. Wir wissen ja nicht, was die Originalreifen wiegen ) ist soo schlecht nicht für den Anfang.


Glaube mir, dass habe ich auch schon alles durch! aber irgendwo muss man auch mal sinnvoll sparen sonst bist du schnell bei 1000€!

Erinnere nochmal an unser 6,8kg Leichtgewicht, dass hätte ich mit mehr Geld auch noch leichter bekommen!
Da siehst du auch Reifen mit 225r.


----------



## joglo (22. Januar 2018)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Der wiegt aber ~420g. Ich hatte bei 20 Zoll immer auf MAXXIS DTH 1.5 als Faltreifen gesetzt: ~285g
> 
> Gruß,
> Chris



Apropos 20Zoll-Reifen in leicht und billig.
Wenn ueberholi auch 1.35' Breite reichen sollte (nicht wesentlich schmäler wie die anderen empfohlenen Reifen) würde ich auf mein Angebot bei den Verkaufsangeboten verweisen


----------



## matsch (22. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte auf den Kenda Small Block gesetzt. Nicht zu teuer und kleine engstehende Stollen, so dass er gut rollen sollte.

https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...all-Block-Eight-K-1047-Groesse-20-x-1-50.html


----------



## ueberholi (23. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,
das Rad ist gestern gekommen. sieht schick aus der Rahmen.
natürlich habe ich es sofort zwecks Bestandsaufnahme zerlegt.
manches war leichter als gedacht.
in Summe hat das Rad 10308 (rechnerisch meine Kofferwaage finde ich grad nicht) wobei ich ein paar teile zusammen wiegen musste (* gibt das in der Liste wieder) wegen Werkzeugmangel.
hier gleich ne frage wo bekomme ich nützliches Werkzeug in Bezahlbar fürs Bike. (mindestens Kurbel und tretarme, kassette kette- wobei ich meine dass ich da noch ein trenn und nietzeug dafür habe) am besten wäre ein Satz Werkzeug. 

Die Gabel muss auf alle fälle weg - am einfachsten wäre nat. eine Frog - da passt aber Grad im Kaniashop keine Farbe dazu.

an euren Antworten was gut ist, sehe ich bereits dass das eine never ending sache werden könnte
wobei Zeit grad nicht soo wichtig ist, es ist schon noch groß für meinen kleinen. 

im Ernst, sollte schon auch wieder mal was zusammen gebaut werden.

die kania small blog habe ich bereits angesehen. tendiere all. dazu am Mittelsteg durchlaufendes Profil zu haben. da waren die beiden schmäleren schon gut. (jedoch siehts dann wohl nicht mehr soo cool aus das rad  )
da joglo rel nah wohnt wäre es wohl Hilfreich da mal vorstellig zu werden.
und ja ich würde gerne eine Art  Spagat vom Preis zu nutzen machen.
ist auch das erste Rad das ich überhaupt überlege zu Optimieren - zumindest Gewichtsmässig.
mein Geld ist leider auch Endlich. anbei ein paar impressionen.

die lager im LRS spürt man. die laufen nicht frei.


----------



## KIV (23. Januar 2018)

Das Zerlegen und die Tabelle sind schon mal ein sehr guter Plan. Btw: Dein Screenshot-Werkzeug gefällt mir, das mache ich auch manchmal... 
Apropos Werkzeug: Es gibt von Point ein halbwegs passables Set. Dann hast Du erstmal das wichtigste zusammen und musst nicht wegen jedem Kleinkram zur Werkstatt. Bei manchen Sachen ist das aber eher sinnvoll, wenn es um selten benutzte Werkzeuge geht. Bei mir ist das zum Beispiel das Aufschlagen vom Steuersatz-Konus auf die Gabel.

Deine Hinterrad-Nabe ist übrigens kein normaler Freilauf, sondern ein Schraubkranz, bei dem der Freilauf in der Kassette eingebaut ist. Das ist ein gewisser Gewichtsnachteil und Du bist in der Auswahl der möglichen Ritzelabstufungen etwas eingeschränkt. Und das Werkzeug ist in aktuelleren Sets eher nicht vorhanden...

Aber apropos "Gewicht": Mach Dich nicht total verrückt deswegen. Unser Junior hatte als 20"er ein umgebautes BMX, ohne Schaltung, hatte trotzdem Spaß und hat lange Touren und verblüffender Weise auch sehr ordentliche Steigungen geschafft. Die zu lange Kurbel hat dabei vermutlich sogar geholfen... 

Nimm die Reifen nicht zu schmal, die Teile sollen ja auch federn/dämpfen und im Rad nicht verloren wirken.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (23. Januar 2018)

ueberholi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> das Rad ist gestern gekommen. sieht schick aus der Rahmen.Anhang anzeigen 688709
> natürlich habe ich es sofort zwecks Bestandsaufnahme zerlegt.
> manches war leichter als gedacht.
> ...



Hi,
schöne Liste.
Meiner Meinung nach könnte man am einfachsten und auch günstigsten Gewicht sparen bei:

Gabel, hast Du schon beschrieben

Lenker, keine große Sache einen Lenker für ein Kinderbike mit 100g, oder zumindest 150g zu finden (gebraucht kürzen oder neu bei Ali), d.h. 250g Gewichtsersparnis für ~20€
Reifen, 500g liese sich mit leichten Reifen sparen (Du weißt ja wo's welche gibt ;-), vlt. hilft auch mein Beitrag hier: #2022)

LRS ist auch recht schwer, hier wären schon -400g drin, man muss aber schon kreativ werden damit hier die Kosten nicht aus dem Rahmen fallen
Sattelstütze 100g weniger wären drinn, beim Vorbau 60g, finanziell interessant aber auch nur mit günstigen Neuteilen oder was gebrauchten?

Gruß


----------



## ueberholi (23. Januar 2018)

also Verrückt mach ich mich sicher nicht. 
aso ja - ich fotografiere fast alles mittlerweile. - ich vergesse ja auch schon schnell. und excel ist unschlagbar für solche listen.
für lenk-kopf sollte auch das Werkzeug vom Motorrad passend sein. da bn ich allerdings auf kleben umgestiegen wegen rundbleiben...
ich mache auch Fahrwerksverbesserung bei meinen Motorrädern. was sich sehr ausbezahlt. ein Stoßdämpfer kann nur gut arbeiten wenn Umlenkung und Lager (incl. Spielminimierung passt)

Point 36 Teilig ist gerade gekauft.
Motorrad Werkzeug habe ich sehr viel hier. 
ich habe ne komplett ausgestattete Motorrad Werkstatt (privat). ohne Bühne.
ne kleine Drehbank ist auch mein eigen. somit ist vorwissen zumindest für schwereres Gerät vorhanden.
mein Spezialgebiet ist Motor Service und Tuning.

@ Joglo
genau da wollte ich ansetzen. leider fehlt mir das Hintergrundwissen was gut und leicht ist.
Beim Motorrad speziell TDM weiß ich alles auswendig.
ich komme gerne mal vorbei...

@All
ich denke wenn ich auf einen anderen Kranz gehe ist das wohl mit folge wechsel(n) gepaart?
also LRS ist wohl schon wegen den Lagern nicht so schlecht.
mittlerweile bin ich ja schon angefixt. somit kann man mir sicherlich vieles als must have sagen.
gegen gebraucht habe ich gar nichts.


----------



## KIV (23. Januar 2018)

Bei der Hinterrad-Nabe kannst Du erstmal versuchen die Lager nachzustellen. Auch fabrikneue Räder (meist im niedrigeren Preissegment)
laufen oft rau, weil die Konen der Lager zu stark angezogen werden.

Ein Umbau ist da recht komplex, weil alles zusammen passen muss.
Und ein Tausch von Hinterrad, Kassette, Kette und Schalthebel wäre mE für den ersten Schritt zu viel. Dann lieber für die leichten Reifen etwas mehr Geld ausgeben...

Den Schaltzug würde ich auf jeden Fall tauschen. Es gibt Teflon-beschichtete Züge, Dein Fahrer wird sich über die geringeren Bedienkräfte sicher freuen. Und die Radien nicht zu eng wählen, das hilft auch.


----------



## giant_r (23. Januar 2018)

die gewichte zeigen ja, dass sich nicht viel verändert hat, der kenda sb8 läuft auch auf der strasse gut und ist leicht. das tretlager ist überraschend leicht.
wie die anderen schreiben, reifen, gabel, lenker vorbau und stuetze bringen schon mal was. bei der gabel auf die einbauhoehe achten, die orbea baut mit 34cm sehr hoch.
china carbon normalerweise nur 29cm, da müsstest du meiner meinung nach mit einem adapter arbeiten, damit die geo nicht so stark veraendert wird. wie hoch die kania baut weiss ich gerade nicht.


----------



## kc85 (24. Januar 2018)

Beim Abspeckprogramm würde ich mich an den Diätplan von Joglo halten. Das passt.

Bei Vorbau und Lenker kann man sich z.B. nach KCNC FlyRide (50mm) und einem Rampant- oder Darkside-Lenker umsehen. Neu absolut bezahlbar und recht leicht.

Bei der Nabe hinten könnte man mal den Flanschabstand und den Lockreis ermitteln. Vielleicht passt ja die gute alte Novatec-Universalnabe. Die gibt es in 32 und 36 Loch (letzteres müsste passen, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe). Wenn die passt, könnte man für unter 30 Mücken den Schraubkranz entsorgen und hätte anschließend freie Wahl was den Antrieb angeht. Hab ich am 24er so gemacht: Alte Nabe ausgespeicht, Novatec eingespeicht. Passte 1 zu 1. Ist die billige Alternative zu einem kompletten neuen Laufradsatz.

kc85


----------



## ueberholi (25. Januar 2018)

Werkzeug ist da. bereits weiter demontiert und genauer gewogen.  leider ist die Liste noch im Auto. 

Habe eine Frog Gabel über Kania bestellt. 
Denke da passt Preis Leistung mit 49€ plus Versand. das suchen einer China Gabel die passend wäre, ist mir Grad zu anstrengend. 
da ich die Kassette selber nicht runter bekomme, geh ich morgen zum runter machen.  Das Einspeichen habe ich noch nicht gemacht - traue es mir aber zu. 
Wellen (sauschwer  ) habe ich bereits demontiert und gewogen. 
hinten sind jeweils 9 Kugeln drinnen.  vorne 10 (Durchmesser kleiner)  natürlich auch das  bewogen (wobei das wohl immer ungenauer wird je leichter)
das Fett ist nicht Wasser dicht. - hier habe ich besseres aus dem Bootssport. Womit fettet Ihr? dass ich da nicht nen Kardinals Fehler begehe.
Rahmen ist nun Nackt. ist leichter als in den Listen der anderen. theoretisch könnte man da noch das eine oder andere Optimieren. ich denke da an die Innenlöcher beim Tretlager wo die streben ankommen. da ist viel kleiner gebohrt als es ginge. 
wobei da Spezial-selbst-gemachte Bohrer (ausbohrer benötigt würden. - aber ich übertreibe gerade...  )

aso ja, ich habe die Innenbeinlänge nochmals (mit Schuhen) nun richtig vermessen jetzt bin ich bei 47cm allerdings mit Schuhen - nicht lang. 

Deshalb kam mir vermutlich ne blöde idee.  wenn ich 18Zoll Felge mit Schaltnabe Einspeiche - kommt das bike doch insgesamt um 2,54cm Tiefer ? geht so was? ich meine vom Schaltwerk und Kurbel her ? gibt es da Speichen in der Länge ?


----------



## Y_G (25. Januar 2018)

Bei dem Fett kann man wohl nicht so viel falsch machen, ich hatte mir vor Jahren mal eine Dose Galli Lagerfett gekauft. Die hält immer noch. Mit den kleineren Felgen musst du aufpassen. Wenn Du zu tief kommst kann es passieren, dass man in einer Kurve mit der Kurbel aufsetzt. Ist nicht so toll, muss Du mal messen und rechnen was an Bodenfreiheit übrig bleibt...


----------



## Linipupini (25. Januar 2018)

ueberholi schrieb:


> Deshalb kam mir vermutlich ne blöde idee.  wenn ich 18Zoll Felge mit Schaltnabe Einspeiche - kommt das bike doch insgesamt um 2,54cm Tiefer ? geht so was? ich meine vom Schaltwerk und Kurbel her ? gibt es da Speichen in der Länge ?


genau, blöde Idee! weil 18" Felgen kaum zu bekommen sind! und wenn dann Qualitativ mies. Das macht kein Sinn bei der Größe auch würde die V-Brake nicht passen 
Speichen gibt's in jeder Länge


----------



## ueberholi (25. Januar 2018)

hier der Nackte Rahmen. leider gab es die Gabel weder in schwarz noch in diesem blau.
nur in rot- sollte das beim zusammenstecken nicht gefallen, dann werde ich sie wohl umlackieren.



@Linipupini
Danke - somit wieder verworfen.

hier die bearbeitete Liste: 




ich versuche natürlich das so genau wie möglich zu machen.
ich bin am überlegen ob ich gleich weiter gehen sollte und den Laufrad Satz nehmen soll:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/BXM-...7.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.NZTdTv

oder wie es bereits beschrieben wurde die Novatec-Universalnabe


kc85 schrieb:


> Bei Vorbau und Lenker kann man sich z.B. nach KCNC FlyRide (50mm) und einem Rampant- oder Darkside-Lenker umsehen. Neu absolut bezahlbar und recht leicht.


Bin dran.



> Bei der Nabe Flanschabstand und den Lockreis ermitteln. Die gibt es in 32 und 36 Loch (letzteres müsste passen, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe).
> kc85



Flanschabstand? Lochkreis ist tatsächlichein  36Loch. Oder verstehe ich das Falsch.

bei der Kurbel die ist doch mit etwa 550 sehr schwer ? was nimmt man in 127 da ?
Innenlager ? 384 Jetzt.

ah ja - wie bekommt ihr das mit den Links hin dass da der Name des Teils steht?


----------



## Linipupini (25. Januar 2018)

ueberholi schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen ob ich gleich weiter gehen sollte und den Laufrad Satz nehmen soll:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/BXM-...7.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.NZTdTv


uffbasse beim Bestellen! nicht (1 3/8"  451 ) sondern 406 nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (25. Januar 2018)

schau dich doch mal in den Shop um, da gibt's immer wieder günstige Sachen.

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_134&products_id=15597
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_325&products_id=15817
https://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=25_106_756
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=15364


----------



## kc85 (25. Januar 2018)

Bei der Nabe sind Flanschabstand, Offset und Lochkreisdurchmesser relevant. Die sollten möglichst mit der Novatec übereinstimmen, sonst braucht man auch noch neue Speichen und das lohnt dann kaum.






Novatec: Flanschabstand 57mm bei 135mm Einbaubreite (EB) mit AL=32mm und AR=46mm (entspr. 7mm Offset), Lochreisdurchmesser (D) l/r 45mm. 

Wobei der Flanschabstand sich aus EB-(AL+AR) errechnet. 

Also einfach mal messen.

kc85


----------



## ueberholi (26. Januar 2018)

Betreff: Novatech Nabe: Lochkreis passt, Anzahl sowie Durchmesser passt. Flanschabstand (Offset? gemessen):54mm(Mitte-Mitte Lochkreis)  Speichenlänge 190mm auf Kassettenseite 186mm EB135.- könnte dennoch gehen. 

den LRS aus dem Ali habe ich nicht bestellt. ich bin nicht bereit über 50 Dollar für Versand zu berappen. 

Kassette ist demontiert : 484gr.
Felge (oder ist das noch das Laufrad) ohne Welle ohne Kugeln:685gr. (wobei die Speichen hochgerechnet somit sehr ungenau auf 216gr. incl. nippel kommen) 
Felgenband: 21gr. boah - dachte ich nicht.

Die Gabel kommt jetzt doch in sky-black das passt glaub gut zum Rahmen. 

ich habe nun da die Sattelstütze viel zu lang war, gekürzt (-67gr. ) und an der Sattel-befestigung (an dem Klotz)abgedreht (-19gr.). jetzt 189 gr. wobei die Schraube (10er Gewinde)noch mit 23 gr. zuschlägt. Da ist eine aus Alu Pflicht. - denke dass ich da alle auf Alu umrüste.

Ein paar Teile sind bestellt.  Lenker, Vorbau und Steuerkopf. 
auch ein paar Werkzeuge ab ich noch geordert.


----------



## ueberholi (2. Februar 2018)

kleiner Zwischenstand: 
die Frog Gabel in Sky-Black ist da. passt rel gut Farblich. 
das Gewicht ist mit 565gr 10gr schwerer als gedacht.  
der Höhen Unterschied sind 3cm. denke das lasse ich auch so - der Steuerkopf der neuen Gabel ist zwar länger als die Originale Gabel. 
könnte also unterlegen aber das werde ich nicht tun. 

Die Novatech universale ist auch da - sie schlägt mit 400gr. plus 57 schnellspanner zu Buche. 
Die alten Nippel wiegen 40 gramm die nackte felge 350gr.
die speichen kann ich ausrechnen die hab ich nicht extra gewogen. 
eingespeicht habe ich gestern Abend bereits.
allerdings noch nicht Spannung und schlag ausgemerzt. - das ist noch schwierig. werde wohl das Rad in die alte Gabel geben (arghh 135mm) mal sehen wie ich das mache. 

es sind noch einige andere Teile gekommen. die durchwegs leichter sind. ein paar Sachen vom Ali müssen noch kommen. 
lenker 600mm rampant 179 gramm da geht noch was beim abschneiden. Vorbau kcnc 89 gr. Griffe je nach dem was ich drauf bau unter 30 gr. oder bessere Kcnc Eva 53 gr.  
Innenlager wird es ein gebrauchtes BB UN72 mit 242gr.

Rechnerisch bin ich bereits unter 8 Kg

jetzt stehe ich allerdings noch bei der Kurbel (127mm) und der Schaltung.
Kurbeln in der länge sind schwerer zu bekommen als gedacht. natürlich bei kania frog oder oder gibts natürlich einzeln welche. dann welche Zähne zahl. 
welche Kassette welche Schaltung ? 
Die Altus wird nicht mehr gehen - ist ein 7er mit MF-tz31 gewesen Kassette Gewesen.
Der Griff ein RevoShift geht evtl. dann noch.  Shit - Fragen über Fragen.  ich bin halt noch Anfänger.

eine Auflistung mit preisen und Gewichten mache ich latürnlich in excel.


----------



## kc85 (2. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte, nachdem der olle Schraubkranz weg war, ein 8-fach-Kassette 11/30 verbaut (HG51). Dazu ein 8-fach Revoshifter SL-RS 47. Das ganze kombiniert mit einer 114mm-Frog-Kurbel mit 32 Zähnen (die leichte Variante). Als Schaltwerk kam ein gebrauchtes inverses RD-M 760 (XT) in der kürzeren GS-Version aus Ebay zum Einsatz. Alternativ kann man da z.B. auch ein RD-M 750 in GS verbauen. Alles zusammen sehr preiswert zu beschaffen und funktional absolut ok. Unsere Jüngste kam damit problemlos klar.

Mehr Gänge brauchts eigentlich kaum, uns hat das immer gut gereicht. Auch für mittlere Steigungenm, aber da kommt es auch aufs Fahrprofil an. Am besten mal ein wenig mit dem Ritzelrechner rumspielen.

kc85


----------



## ueberholi (3. Februar 2018)

oh vielen Dank für die Umfangreiche Beantwortung. 
ich habe einen SL-RS47, eine HG71 Kette, und ein HG41 11-34 geordert. der Umwerfer steht noch aus. 
HG41 wegen der 34er Zähne Zahl.
jetzt habe ich aber Fragen:
bei dem Orbea ist eine Kurbel mit 127mm (und 36Z) verbaut. du hast da eine mit 114mm drauf ?? 
passt das auch am 20" Rad.
weniger Zähne vorn,  mehr weniger Kraftaufwand mehr hinten ebenso. kürzere Kurbel mehr Kraftaufwand?  

dann habe ich noch keinen Zug gefunden. 

das RD-M760 ist ein 9 Fach Umwerfer - geht das? 
aso ich lese öfter von der Kettenlinie - passt das dann zusammen?


----------



## kc85 (3. Februar 2018)

Also eine 114er Kurbel passt am 20er deutlich besser als eine 127er. Dabei geht es erst mal vorwiegend um Ergonomie. Eine Faustregel besagt: Kurbellänge=10% Körpergröße. Im Zweifelsfall ist eine etwas zu kurze Kurbel am Nutzungsende des Rades weniger schlimm als eine zu lange zum Beginn.

Den benötigten Kraftaufwand steuert man nicht über die Kurbellänge sondern übers Kettenblatt i.V.m. der gewählten Kassette. Und mit einem 32er Blatt (kleiner=weniger Kraftaufwand) ist man da gut bedient, will man auch mal einen Hügel hoch. Ein 36er wäre da schon arg fett. Wie gesagt, der Ritzelrecher ist da ein gutes Hilfsmittel.

Die Kettenlinie und damit auch den Q-Faktor reguliert man bei einer Vierkantkurbel über die Achslänge des Innenlagers. Am besten man verbaut die neue Kurbel am vorhandenen Lager und guckt wo die Reise hingeht, anschließend beschafft man das Lager, falls nötig, mit passenderer Achslänge. Faustregel dafür: So lang wie nötig (Abstand zur Kettenstrebe), so kurz wie möglich.

Ein 9-fach-Schaltwerk kommt mit 8-fach-Kassetten bestens klar. Die eigentliche Arbeit übernimmt ja der Schalthebel. Ein neuer Schaltzug ist i.d.R. beim Schalthebel dabei. Als Zughülle nehme ich immer Jagwire LEX.

kc85


----------



## giant_r (3. Februar 2018)

kc85 hat schon alles gesagt, die uebersetzung mit 32z vorne und 11-34 fahren wir am orbea. die original verbaute 36z kurbel finde ich, wie schon geschrieben zu viel, auch wenn sie gewichtsmaessig eigentlich nicht so schlecht ist.


----------



## ueberholi (4. Februar 2018)

mit Euch lerne ich immer mehr. Leuchtet mir ein mit der Kurbellänge und Körpergröße.
auch bereits auch die Leichte Kania-Kurbel mit 32Z bestellt. 
natürlich auch Jagwire.

das heißt ich könnte auch andere Schaltwerke für 9 fach nehmen ?
ginge dann RD-M771 ? auch invers?

Jedoch bin ich nicht einverstanden, was die Länge der Kurbelarme und den Kraftaufwand bedeutet.
das ist auch eine "Übersetzung".
längerer Hebelarm = weniger kraft Aufwand bei gleichem Kettenblatt.
kann man auch sehen wie ein weiteres Kettenblatt.

wenn ich da eine Radienverhältnis Rechnung mache komme ich bei 114mm und 127mm bei Hinterradradius 262,61mm (20" und 1,5er Reifen Edit: hier hab ich wohl ne falsche zahl ermittelt.)
auf ein Verhältnis 7,24 auf 6,50 (gerundet)
das Vortriebsverhältnis wäre dann 7,24(6,50)*32/11= 21(18,9) bis 7,24(6,50)*32/34= 6,81(6,11)  wenn ich nicht falsch liege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (4. Februar 2018)

Der Effekt einer längeren Kurbel ist hinsichtlich des Kraftaufwands im Alltag nicht spürbar. Aber ob die Kurbel "passt" (Kniewinkel, ...) merkt man garantiert.

Den nötigen Kraftaufwand regelt man, wie gesagt, über die gewählte Übersetzung.

Ein RD-M771 geht auch für 8-fach. Aber unbedingt die kürzere GS-Version kaufen.

kc85


----------



## ueberholi (22. Februar 2018)

Update.
Gestern einen Montage Ständer geordert, da es mich nervt in einen Schraubstock ein Rohr zu befestigen. 
vorgestern kam der LRS von RT - Zoll bezahlt, und geschaut wie sich das so macht. - ich finde das gebotene für das Geld echt Top.
Gewichte ohne Schnellspanner
vorn 583gr. Spanner 46
hinten 705gr.Spanner 52
Die Angabe mit 1290gr. kommt also ohne Schnellspanner sehr gut hin.
Habe dann bemerkt, dass ich wohl die Kenda "Superleicht-Schläuche" nicht bestellt hatte tztz. hab ich zwar mal in einem Warenkorb mit drin - aber nicht hier. - egal jetzt  sind die auf dem Weg. 
habe ich gestern auch nur bei Kubikes gefunden.

Mittlerweile ist bis auf die Schläuche Bremsgriffe und Jagwire glaub alles da.

Mäntel werden es jetzt erst mal kenda SB8 - das Rad soll auch nach was aussehen.

werde wohl am WE zusammenschrauben.
dass der kleine, wenn der Schnee mal weg ist, auch testen kann.

Zum Verständnis: Ich könnte doch die Kettenlinie mit dem Tretlager Einschrauben ein wenig verschieben? nicht dass es notwendig wäre, nur weil es ginge.

Schaltung wird eine RD-M760 wie von Euch vorgeschlagen. 

Preislich bin ich jetzt weit weg von dem Was ich eigentlich  für das Rad ausgeben wollte. da allerdings jetzt vieles Leichter und auch um einiges Hochwertiger wurde, bin ich damit durchaus zufrieden. - jetzt muss sich nur der Kleine damit wohlfühlen.
natürlich kommt hier noch mehr.

Natürlich hab ich jetzt ein anderes Prob. -ich Habe das "Schrottigere" Bike. - denke dass ich da dann als nächstes ran muss. 

ich habe ein Dynamics Helium Cross. - da stellt sich jetzt die Frage was mache ich...


----------



## Linipupini (22. Februar 2018)

ueberholi schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis: Ich könnte doch die Kettenlinie mit dem Tretlager Einschrauben ein wenig verschieben? nicht dass es notwendig wäre, nur weil es ginge.


Was hast du für ein Lager? 68mm Patrone, da kannst du keine Kettenlinie einstellen!


----------



## ueberholi (22. Februar 2018)

ja ist eine Patrone.
Die allerdings links und rechts mit separaten Hülsen verschraubt wird. ich habe doch auf der linken Seite eine Hülse. auf der rechten eine mit Bund. 
damit könnte ich doch von links nach rechts gehen wenn ich das wollte. 
links kann ich weiter rein schrauben als ich den Bund dann rechts dran bekomme. somit ist das Lager nach außen geschoben. dann käme die linie weiter nach draußen, auf die kleineren Ritzel.
- ob das Sinn macht ist eine andere Frage, gehen tut das.


----------



## Linipupini (22. Februar 2018)

Hast du ein Foto?
das einzige was du machen kannst ist einen Distanzring re. unterlegen somit kommst du dann re. nach außen.
ob es dann li. passt wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Aber warum willst du das machen? Bei diesen Lagern regelt die länge der Welle die Kettenlinie alles andere ist Pfusch!


----------



## Linipupini (22. Februar 2018)

ueberholi schrieb:


> wobei die Schraube (10er Gewinde)noch mit 23 gr. zuschlägt. Da ist eine aus Alu Pflicht. - denke dass ich da alle auf Alu umrüste


Das solltest du übrigens nicht machen! Wenn dann Edelstahl oder Titan nachrüsten, An solchen Teilen wie Vorbau und Co gehören keine Aluschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ueberholi (28. Februar 2018)

Teile sind alle da. nun wollte ich die Schaltung Fertig machen. 
Leider geht die Schaltung nicht unter das größte Ritzel. 

(ohne Seilzug) 
Ausgangslage:
Kassette HG41 8fach 11-34
Schaltung: RD-M760 
Schalthebel: Revoshift SL-RT 47 (was  ohne Seilzug gerade egal wäre. )
Laufrad neu von RT 
Schaltauge neu original von Orbea. (sieht auf Bild so aus als würde es nicht ganz anliegen - tut es aber. )

egal wie ich die Schrauben vom Schaltwerk drehe ich komme nicht weiter nach links. 
ich habe mehrere Theorien. 
1. Kassette sollte weiter nach rechts. 
2. Schaltauge weiter nach links.




habe schon überlegt testweise die alte Schaltung mal hin zu hängen, ob es da ähnlich ist. wobei das ja nur ein 7 er ist. 
- evtl passt das Laufrad nicht richtig?

habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## KIV (28. Februar 2018)

Fehlt da nicht ein Spacer auf dem Freilauf..?!


----------



## ueberholi (28. Februar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht ein Spacer auf dem Freilauf..?!


gute Idee das wäre eine Lösung.
hmm ich habe keinen. wo bekomme ich so einen ?


----------



## KIV (28. Februar 2018)

und irgendwie sehe ich auch nen Spalt zwischen Schaltauge und Rahmen. Verbogen..?


----------



## KIV (28. Februar 2018)

Der Spacer macht nicht so viel aus, verhindert nur das hin-und-her-rutschen der Kassette. Gibts beim freundlichen Radhändler vor Ort. Nimms Rad gleich mit, es gibt verschiedene Stärken. Vllt haben die auch ein neues Schaltauge.


----------



## kc85 (28. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem Schaltwerk muss gehen. Das Schaltauge sieht aber wirklich arg krumm aus. Das muss man sich unbedingt erst mal ansehen.

Der (eventuell fehlende) Spacer hat, wie KIV schon sagte, mit dem fehlenden Weg des Schaltwerkes nichts zu tun.

kc85


----------



## ueberholi (28. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte vorhin außerplanmäßig zeit das nochmals anzusehen.

Das Schaltauge ist neu. Original Orbea. Absolut gerade. Das sieht nur mit dem Foto vom Handy so aus. Der Rahmen ist eben auch nicht scharfkantig deshalb sieht das so aus als wäre da ein Spalt.

Auch ein Spacer fehlt nicht. Habe die Kassette herunter genommen. Die liegt hinten auf wo der Freilauf dicker wird. Also direkt am Anschlag.
Ich habe auch den weg vom Schaltwerk überprüft. Es geht zwar weiter Richtung kleines Ritzel wie es müsste aber halt nicht weiter Richtung großes. Als wäre das Rad zu weit links. Was all nicht sein kann.

Als einzige Idee die mir spontan einfallen würde ist das Schaltauge dünner machen, dass das Schaltwerk weiter nach links kommen würde.
Habe natürlich von allem Fotos gemacht. Kann ich all gerade nicht hochladen.


----------



## bgmichl (28. Februar 2018)

Hallo!
Da mich solche Fragen demnächst wohl auch ereilen werden:
Sitzt das LR tatsächlich mittig bzw Nabe richtig in Bezug auf den Felgenring (Nabe durch zu lange Speichen zu weit nach rechts gerückt)? Oder nicht kompatibler Freilauf?


----------



## KIV (28. Februar 2018)

ueberholi schrieb:


> Als einzige idee die mir spntan einfallen würde ist das schalt auge dünner machen dass das schaltwerk weiter nach links kommen würde.


Das ist quatsch. Definitiv lässt sich ein intaktes Schaltwerk bei geradem Schaltauge immer so weit verstellen, dass Du damit bis an die Speichen kommst. In jedem Fall aber über den Endpunkt für Deine Kassette hinaus. Ist das Schaltwerk gebraucht? Das kann auch quasi unsichtbar im Parallelogramm verbogen/verdreht sein.
Sonst fällt mir nichts ein, außer Dich an einen Fachmann zu verweisen.



bgmichl schrieb:


> Sitzt das LR tatsächlich mittig bzw Nabe richtig in Bezug auf den Felgenring (Nabe durch zu lange Speichen zu weit nach rechts gerückt)?


Das gezeigte Problem hat doch überhaupt nichts mit der Felge oder den Speichen zu tun.


----------



## kc85 (28. Februar 2018)

Wenn das Schaltauge wirklich gerade ist, dann stimmt was nicht mit dem Schaltwerk, da hat KIV recht. Woher ist das Ding? Gebrauchtkauf ist immer so eine Sache.

Mach mal ein paar Fotos, auf denen man das montierte Schaltwerk aus verschiedenen Richtungen gut sehen kann. Auch die maximale Position in Richtung kleinstes Ritzel wäre interessant.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (28. Februar 2018)

Lt. dem Foto ist definitiv das Schaltauge verbogen nicht richtig angeschraubt! Abschrauben und unten drunter beides prüfen und ggf. entgraden. Alles andere ist kalter Kaffee !
2 Möglichkeit Parallelogram des SW ist verbogen. Erst aber 1. Prüfen


----------



## ueberholi (28. Februar 2018)

Hier ein paar Beispiel Bilder.
In der Galerie sind noch einige die das veranschaulichen.
definitiv ist 1. nichts unter dem Schaltauge 
2 nichts verbogen am Schaltauge. 
ich habe es extra nochmals abgebaut. 
wie gesagt das wirkt nur auf dem Bild als apalt oder verbogen. - das wird vermutlich auf den anderen Detailbildern erkenntlich. 

ich bin mittlerweile ziemlich sicher dass das Schaltwerk (der Ketten-umleger) nicht den freien Bereich ausleben kann den er sollte. 
aso ja - der schaltzug ist entfernt vom Schaltwerk, dass da keine Einschränkungen  sein können.


----------



## ueberholi (28. Februar 2018)

Ja das RD-M760 ist Gebraucht. machte auf mich allerdings einen guten Eindruck . auch wenn es Gebrauchsspuren aufweist.

hier die gesamten Fotos: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/455206 

Schaltauge Draufsicht:





Schaltwerk ganz rechts: man sieht es hier im Bild nicht so genau aber es geht weite nach rechts als das kleine Ritzel wäre.






Hier ganz Rechts  hier sieht man dass es nicht so weit rüber geht wie es müsste.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

Falls ich es überlesen habe hast du Mal die Mit H ( sollte die für den oberen anschlag sein) gekennzeichnete  schraube rausgedreht? Diese schaut komplett versenkt aus und begrenzt damit den bewegungsspielraum auf ein Minimum. 

Eventuell zusätzlich die B schraube mit der sich das Schaltwerk am schaltauge abstützt noch etwas reindrehen, auf dem Bild mit der Kette schaut es so aus ans wäre das Schaltwerk zu nah am größten Ritzel.


----------



## ueberholi (28. Februar 2018)

hallo delphi1507
ich habe beide Schrauben sicherheitshalber komplett heraus gedreht, dass nichts begrenzt wird. 
das sieht hier nur so aus da keine Kette drin ist. es geht gut vorbei.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

ueberholi schrieb:


> hallo delphi1507
> ich habe beide Schrauben sicherheitshalber komplett heraus gedreht, dass nichts begrenzt wird.
> das sieht hier nur so aus da keine Kette drin ist. es geht gut vorbei.


War auch nur eine idee, manchmal sieht man ja vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr...


----------



## ueberholi (28. Februar 2018)

so ich habe geforscht und bin auch durch Eure Tipps drauf gekommen. 

es war das Schaltwerk. 
Ich habe einen freien Weg des Schaltwerkes ermittelt von etwa 32mm - Die Kassette hat aber bereits 35,2mm 

somit habe ich gesucht wo es sein kann. natürlich bin ich fündig geworden. 
Vorher:




Vorher: 






Nachher: 



Nachher: 



Jetzt macht das Schaltwerk ohne anzugehen wieder einen Weg von etwa 50 mm. 

Das Parallelogramm in sich, ist absolut stabil, ich merke keine weitere Verbiegung. 
Allerdings hat es den Anschluss vom Schaltzug nach innen gebogen gehabt. 
erst dachte ich dass die Gewinde-Hülse darin nachträglich eingebracht wurde. 
dem ist allerdings nicht so. 
so jetzt kann ich es dann am WE nochmals Probieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

Glück gehabt! Mir hat bis jetzt jedes Parallelogramm zerlegt beim zurückbiegen...


----------



## ueberholi (4. März 2018)

Schaltung erfolgreich verbaut. Tut was sie soll und das sehr präzise. Bin begeistert. 
Vielen Dank für die tipps von Euch.

Leider jetzt der Wermutstropfen... die Bremsen. Diese sind nicht der brüller. 
Ich meine jetzt gar nicht von der verzögerung, natürlich sind auch die beläge sehr weich. Eher gummi artig. Sondern sie simd nicht präzise. Hebel betätigen, dann bremsen sie. 
Loslassen und immer auf einer Seite schleift es.  Ausrichten geht... aber beim nächsten mal wieder. Auch das einstellen der vorspannungsfedern hilft  da nicht. 

Gibt es bezahlbare v-brake (wenns geht auch leicht) die ihr empfehlen könnt ?
Auch bremsbeläge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (5. März 2018)

Wir fahren, sehr zufrieden, an 2 Rädern die AVID Single Digit 7. Die hat soliden Biss und lässt sich wunderbar präzise einstellen.

kc85


----------



## ueberholi (5. März 2018)

bei der Suche danach mehrfach hier davon positiv gelesen 
- somit geordert. mercie

jetzt brauch ich auch was neues - misst


----------



## KIV (5. März 2018)

Bin ebenfalls sehr happy mit der Bremse, ist meine lieblings-Vbrake.
Bei der ersten Ausfahrt (nach 10m) ist damals unser Junior über den Lenker abgestiegen, die Bremse greift echt ordentlich.
Hatte ich wohl sehr gut eingestellt... 
Ich empfehle Bremsübungen auf nicht zu hartem Untergrund...


----------



## ueberholi (5. März 2018)

Heute habe ich das Rad gewogen, 7340 Gr. mit einer Kofferwaage die 10 Gr. genau anzeigen kann. 
rechnerisch mit der Waage liste kam ich auf 7283gr.  wobei das eher relativ ist. 
natürlich ist das Rad noch nicht ganz Fertig. Weder Sattel eingestellt, noch die endgültigen Züge und Bremsen sind verbaut. 

Dann auch raus gestellt und Fotos gemacht:


----------



## kc85 (5. März 2018)

Ich hätte ja noch ein paar blaue KCNC-Schnellspanner rumliegen. Die würden noch mal 50g einsparen. 

kc85


----------



## ueberholi (5. März 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja noch ein paar blaue KCNC-Schnellspanner rumliegen. Die würden noch mal 50g einsparen.
> 
> kc85


der vordere wiegt hier 46g der hintere 52g  sind die dann echt nochmals 50g leichter? "Edit" sogar laut Angabe 58 g leichter. wow. 
ich hatte die bevor ich den LRS gekauft hatte mal auf dem Schirm - allerdigs dann wieder vergessen. 
 denke dass auch bei der Sattelklemme noch was ginge. (39)
wenn sie nicht zu viel kosten sollen bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (5. März 2018)

Ich such die Teile morgen mal aus der Kiste.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (6. März 2018)

Ich muss noch bis mindestens morgen um Geduld bitten. Mich hat eine Erkältung niedergestreckt. Den Ausflug zur Schrauberhöhle muss ich heute leider auslassen. Hoffentlich gehts morgen wieder besser. 

kc85


----------



## ueberholi (6. März 2018)

Kein Problem. Viel wichtiger ist deine Gesundheit, gute Besserung.


----------



## ueberholi (16. März 2018)

nun ist das Rad Dank Aest Titanium Schnellspanner wieder etwas leichter geworden. 



ueberholi schrieb:


> der vordere wiegt hier 46g der hintere 52g


jetzt 25g und 26 g somit 47g leichter. 

die V-Brakes AVID Single Digit 7 sind klasse. - da diese genau gleich wiegen als die Originalen bleibt das Gewicht. 

rechnerisch bin ich mit Ständer bei: 7421g
gewogen hatte ich ohne die leichteren Schnellspanner 7400 jetzt dann wohl um die 7350g

ich bin bereits gefahren - ist zwar klein - aber es geht. ist wie ein Clown auf dem Rad. 

denke das Wochenende wird die Probefahrt vom kleinen gemacht. 

jetzt braucht dr kleine nur noch ein gutes schloss- er möchte ein zahlenschloss


----------



## KIV (16. März 2018)

Das Bordo light(!) ist gut, gibts auch als Zahlenschloß und baumelt nicht am Rad rum. Ansonsten sowas ringförmiges, wirds wohl auch mit nem vernünftigen Halter geben...aber an dem Rad weiß ich wirklich nicht, wo man das befestigen sollte. Im Rahmendreieck wirds selbst mit dem Bordo schwierig...


----------



## ueberholi (16. März 2018)

das Schloss wird wohl ein Kabel oder (leichtes) Ketten schloss.
das ist nur wenn ich nicht dabei bin. 
allermeist fahren wir zusammen dann nehmen wir mein gutes schloss


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (18. März 2018)

Wir bevorzugen(nach vielen anderen Versuchen) das Abus catena, haben sogar mehrere, die wir dann zur Familientour zusammenstecken und somit ein großes erhalten.
Die sind von der Sicherheit mittendrin und preislich absolut erschwinglich.


----------

